# Solved: Handle has come out of double glazed window?



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

A handle from a double glazed window has just come off in my hand

The handle has the bolt section attached to it and I can stick back in the hole to lock the window etc but I can't figure out how to make it stick?

Does it normally stick by friction or it being a little big and I've sheered it?

Anyone know how to fix it or even what I have to buy.

Thanks for any help.

Tony


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Picture would help.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

it's just a side hinged double glazed window










The handle has a square shaped bolt that fits into a square hole.

As you turn the handle little pieces (bolts?) move up and down the outside of the frame to lock it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure there isn't a setscrew on the inside?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Are you sure there isn't a setscrew on the inside?


I think the whole handle assembly is held on to the frame with the two bolts just on either side of the handle. Unscrew them and it should pull out.... kind of like a lock set. Once out he can get a good look at what is actually holding it on to the crank shaft. Like you said it's probably a set screw that has come loose. He should be able to buy just the handle but in order to match it he will need to know the mfg. ( i used to put those suckers together ) It could also be generic looking and a good lumber store should have parts.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Setscrew?...for tightness?

There are two screws on the plastic buffer that keeps the handle raised from the surface on the frame.

But it doesn't seem to have any use other that to allow the key to lock the window by depressing a cresent shaped piece of metal.

I've taken it off and there is nothing inside it to connect to the handle.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh ..that was at the same time

So I just go looking for a new handle set....it's just I don't see what is actually broken on the set.

Or does the buffer and the handle come as a pre-built unit.

At present I can seperate the two (handle and buffer)....I shouldn't be able to do that right?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have not seen one like that so hard to say how it works. Find out who made the windows and ask them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Without seeing it, it's pretty difficult to know exactly what the situation is.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

tony oh said:


> Setscrew?...for tightness?
> 
> There are two screws on the plastic buffer that keeps the handle raised from the surface on the frame.
> 
> ...


The handle and what you call the the plastic buffer are all part of the handle.
And the two will be connected in place by a circlip or something like it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapring

Remove a handle from another window if you have one similar and check how they connect together.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.

For some reason I thought I'd have to take the whole window apart to fit a new handle so I was trying to fix this one.

A new handle did the trick and no dissection of the window necessary...lol.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

tony oh said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> For some reason I thought I'd have to take the whole window apart to fit a new handle so I was trying to fix this one.
> 
> A new handle did the trick and no dissection of the window necessary...lol.


----------



## IndreedCold (May 23, 2008)

Just take the whole thing to Ace Hardware or Hoovis (same place) theyd be able to tell ya whats going on with it and how to install it as well.


----------



## wootwhoo (Jun 1, 2008)

i know i could help you, Got picture? 

ps ace probley can help, pick their brain,if that don't make you happy shoot us a image


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Um.................. in case you didn't know he solved his problem ages ago.


----------



## wootwhoo (Jun 1, 2008)

m........................... just so know i didn't know the post date, but i did try to help ; So Move OVER, scary guyzer OWL" just funning around


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

wootwhoo said:


> m........................... just so know i didn't know the post date, but i did try to help ; So Move OVER, scary guyzer OWL" just funning around


Boo ! 
Take a peek at the right side of the thread. The post date is there.  
( advice for future posts )


----------

